# claim 10 points



## Happy (Jul 20, 2013)

As per South Australia occupations on supplementary skilled list and to avail 489 visa, there are special conditions apply . One of the condition is that to have at least 80 points or higher.

I have learnt through DIBP that, an 489 visa applicant can get 10 points by “ An award or qualification recognized by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation”.

I have been assessed positive for a nominated occupation Intellectual Property Lawyer (ANZCO Code: 271214 ) based on qualification (LL.B) and employment experience through comparable to the educational level of Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation..

Based on the vetasses outcome letter, can I claim 10 points for 489 visa to reach 80 points or higher in south Australia migration programme.


----------

